# Danilees test question?



## danilee (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi everyone!

I have still been lurking in here for the past few weeks...

I have been working with DP and w8 for about 6 weeks now, and dieting about 6 weeks prior...I had done everything correctly and cheated only on a few healthy (read chicken and rice resturant meals)  Prior to working with the team, I had expessed some concerns with training too much, my job draining my training energy and just overall not knowing how to balance the two..I could not understand how working so infrequently left me with no energy...My weight poundage diminished with each session, and pretty much has been for the past year or so...All this as my body got softer...

Well, there is a light at the end of the tunnel with this story..Thanks to DP and w8s knowledge and abilities, I think things are about to change...

I worked with them for a month, giving it my all...Doing what I should...I made NO changes in the entire time(I had been dieitng and training previous as well)  DP made a call, that of course I did not want to believe, but he told me to go see a Doctor...It turns out I am working with a third the level of testosterone of what a MINIMUM should be on a women....Example...

The levels are mesured in dl(or soemthing like that)
a normal healhty women should be at
65dl to 119 dl(remember some would say 65 is not optimum)
I am wokring with a level of 20!

My doctor is going to put me on a a testostorne patch(if my dhea does not turn up too low)

So what does everyone think about that?  Let me broden my statement....

There has been alot of disagreement on these boards about AAS use...Would I be considered a juicer? when it comes to my NATURAL ability to sythysis my own testosterone I fall extremely short...So by getting supplemental hormones am I doing something deemed unsavory?  What about a women with the very lowest level deemed healthy getting a jump start?  When is someone considered not natty?  I just thought about this today and wondered what everyone here would think....Because, if I were to remain natty, I just need accept that I can't be an athlete in any sense of the word...So, I wondered about men and women who may have low levels(not medically, but low on the scale wanting to use responsibly because they want to feel and look good)

K,
I am going to start a journal too, to let everyone see how much of a difference this will make....

Take care
danilee


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Ummm, who cares?

I don't mean that in a cruel way, but if you medically need test or whatever to get in teh normal range and let you feel, well, "normal" who cares what other people think?  Do what you feel is best for you given the way you feel, short and long term health considerations, etc.

Don't worry about whether you are considered natural or whatever....unless you want to compete in natural shows...then look into whether this is acceptable.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 3, 2002)

I agree with TP 100%, I have known other women that had to use the patches. I don't consider that unnatural whatsoever.

but as he said if you want to compete natural you might have to check on it.

My two cents


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2002)

TP summed it up ... who cares what others think!  You're doing this for yourself and no one else. 

Craig took the next best approach ... if you want to compete, just check into it as what is considered nat.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey there Danilee, 
Sorry to hear the news. Did they say why your levels are so low? At least you have found the problem and can start working with it instead of against it. As for what people think- who cares! I would check into the contests to be sure- but I am sure you will find some you will be able to compete it. Good luck girl! Looking fwd to reading your new journal!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

Thats what roids are, medicine for those who are low or have wasting diseases etc  I know that its used for women with low sex drives as well (does the same thing for men).

The patch stuff is SO mild anyway, that real 'juicers' will know that its medicinal anyway, bodybuilders would have testosterone blankets, not patches, the transdermal stuff is low dosed and generally poorly absorbed.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow Danilee thats wierd !! Sorry not you, but i've never heard of anything like that before 
I dont think that your problem would make you a "juicer" you are only bringing your levels up to what they should be, it's when your going beyond that that the problem lies.
Do whatever it takes to feel 100% babe, all us guys here want you looking your best !! : 
More pics, More pics


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I agree with everything everyone else has said here... do it so you can feel normal and get the gains you want.

We are all behind you!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 4, 2002)

Pffft, to hell with what anybody else thinks Danilee... I (and quite a few others apparently) think that you are doing the right thing.  The people who disagree are silly, its like saying" hurt yourself so that you'll fit in with us, and if not we're going to bad mouth you and try to drag you down to the levels we feel we are at."

Danilee, if thats you in the pic you are a cute girl and are definitely an athlete.  You are comparing yourself to imperfect people, and those people seem really good... but when you compare them to something outside their norm they might not seem like such an athelete.  That'd be like me asking Coleman if he wants to go jogging with me when hes breached (fitting word?) around 300lbs.  Or like asking me to get on stage with him.  Thats a bit off track though, as we are dealing with body building.  Anyways though, you do what you feel is right, I mean... you dont have to live with us, you have to live with yourself.  Plus, we support your decisions anyways 

A little Test wont hurt!  Plus, think of all the fun stuff that goes along with increasing it back up to its normal range.

Did somebody say pics?  Can I put in a request for that bathing suit you're wearing for your avatar?   (and before any wise guy replies, I meant for her next pics... and not for personal use).

Oh, btw Danilee... if I had lower test levels I'd try the patch also.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2002)

I think Dani should get her next suit from here www.wickedweasel.com !! Good Aussie gear!!


----------



## danilee (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks everyone...

To clarify, I was not really worried about what anyone thought...Just wanted to start a topic on where the line is drawn on what is natty and what is not....I had always said that responsible roid use for bettering of ones self was not an issue...Many on this board jumped all over it, claiming I would turn into a freak, would be a cheater ect...

As for why my testosterone levels are so low...Strange but true!!!

You can damage any or all of your glands like(pitiuitary, hypothamuls ect) from any sort of head accidient...The doctor(DO) believes that I may have damaged it on a hard fall, that resulted in ICU stays, and many brain scans...I have had womens issues from the get go(accident happned at about 7years old)

Recently, (about 2 years) I starting dieting for a bb show, and tried to maintain the bodyfat level for months, as well as moving from Guam to Hawaii, and not knowing a soul(going from a brunette housewife to a bleach blonde stripper) getting a divorce and acutally paying my own rent for once in my life!!!  High stress will and CAN crash hormone levels(that were already delicate in my case)  

Mudge, I have a choice between the patch and a gel...My choice... do you happen to know which one is absordbed better?  Also, I am still awaiting hearing from the Doctor as my DHEA levels have not come back from the lab yet...IF those are low she is putting me on a cream DHEA to try and bring up my test levels, although I think I want the test...Will and does DHEA enable that low for that long of of Test to go up within a few weeks???  I am thinking DHEA is going to take MONTHS to make a noticble difference...Were test would take a week or two...I have not worked out this week, except for some cardio(which leaves me sore!)  Whatever you know about it would be welcome info...

I was hoping to have my prescirption this week, and to start up again with DP and w8, but the lab is taking forever with the info, and I really don't want to start training to any degree until I have my meds..  SO, my journal will start when all comes together...I am eating clean, and OH sooo tempted to just eat next to nothing,  but I am going to keep cals up, even if that means a softer ass for now...Thanks again for support everyone.
danilee


----------

